# Predictions Before the Test



## DrFranz (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like to know who predicts he would fail/pass the exam tomorrow so we can compare the predictions to the actual results sometime next year (after exhausting your patience). Maybe we can correlate self assessment BEFORE the test to actual test results. Just be honest... I will do the math.

:MIG:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll be the first to step out on a limb and Jinx myself.

Self-assessment wise, before I knew I was going to fail. and I did.

This time, I feel I'm much better prepared and should pass.

Notice I said should.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 26, 2006)

While I hate to jinx myself as well, I am also going to vote for me passing.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 26, 2006)

Im only taking the FE but I have the feeling I will fail.

I over prepared for the subjects I had never had classes on (statics, dynamics and mechanics of materials) and under prepared for the classes I did have (thermo, heat transfer and fluids).

I would say I spent 80% of my time "learning" statics, dynamics and mechanics instead of studying. If I do fail at least for the next time I will "know" those three subjects and can spend more time studying instead of learning.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

For the FE, get familiar with that handbook. Understand what is in it, and what units are used in the formula's etc. (meaning don't use ft. when it should be inches)

If you know that book, and understand the perameters of what needs to be inputed into the right equation, then you'll be fine.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 26, 2006)

Just a boost on the FE/EIT...when I walked out of there I was 99.9% sure I failed. Come to find out...I passed. Don't get too down on it. That test covers a LOT Of ground. You will do great!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

Same here. I walked out of the FE, called my wife and said, "Well, I think I can pass that next time" I thought it kicked my arse.

I passed 1st time.


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 26, 2006)

The FE made my brain hurt! I got out of there and felt like a couple of years had been knocked off my life. I thought the FE was a lot harder than the PE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

After the PE, I went home and hung out for the evening, had a couple beers and just enjoyed being done.

After the FE, I barely kept my eyes open on the way home, pounded 2 shots of scotch and was sound asleep by 7 PM.


----------



## EnviroMe (Oct 26, 2006)

I predicted I'll PASS!....Hope I'm right!


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 26, 2006)

Heck, I thought I passed AFTER the last test, and didn't. There's NO WAY I'm going to make that prediction now. I AM better prepared, and I know more, that means NOTHING come 7:30 in the morning. I have shut the books, and actually just woke up from my nap, it's all over but the test!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

I thought I did last time too, so I know where you're at bro.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!

I'm shutting the board down now until after the test.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello there,

This is one of the things that are a tradition after the test. Predict your outcome. So here it is. When the Results come back we can compare with this. Also we can make the same thing early in December and you will see a difference.

GOOD LUCK everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought going in that I would pass, now I think it's going to be the luck of the guesses. My confidence was shattered.


----------



## Art (Oct 29, 2006)

either I nailed it hard....

or was clueless and screwed the pooch big time....

morning...

1.75 hrs first pass

solved a problem I put off due to complexity (got it, multivarible, no way to luck it)

checked for 1 hr, made 2 changes due to reading the problem incorrectly, bad assumptions

done and out in 3 hrs...

afternoon...

1.5 first pass

1 to check, made a couple of changes

done and out in 2.5 hrs

I feel pretty good about 60 answers, 50/50 on the balance...

not nearly as bad as I feared...

now the wait...either big party, or eat some humble pie


----------



## HERO (Oct 29, 2006)

I have no idea. Anything could happen.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought going in I would be ok...the morning knocked me down a peg and then the afternoon threw me off the boat. The more I think about it, the more I feel that I missed some really simple questions. My first estimate puts me at just shy of 60%. DOH.


----------



## rbrund (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey all new member to the board. Suprisingly I think I did ok on the test, the Civil afternoon section of FE kinda smacked me as I didn?t fully remember all the stuff I had taken last year but after the first time through I understood it. So hopefully I passed, next step is finding a job.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 29, 2006)

My take on the exam was that the AM part of civil was very difficult for me. It had alot of subjects that were not what I was expecting. I did not fair well on it with the first pass. I feel good about 20 of them on the morning. I worked another 12 or so that seemed to pan out, but I know that just because the answer is one of the four choices means nothing.

The afternoon I took Transpo, and felt pretty good about my performance on it.

It's a wait and see thing for me now.


----------



## north6633 (Oct 29, 2006)

I went into the exam cold. Left feeling I have no clue on how I really did, which I do Know if that's good or bad.

I sat for the Civil PE with Transpo in the afternoon The moring section, I thought I did pretty well, or at least I was able to answer most of the questions. I always have that feeling I managed to get the obvious wrong answer and maybe I did. I was done on 3 hours with checking and only feeling like i guessed on a few questions.

The afternoon I am not as sure. I still was able to atempt probably 90% of the questions, confident I got the right answer on maybe 50%. A couple I did not have the references, I needed the road side design guide. I was able to make a very educated guess on those only because I worked in a DOT traffic section for a year. But thats is far for knowing i got the right answer.

It will be what it will be. If I pass I will be thrilled, If I don't I know exactly what I need to do to pass on the next time around.

Good luck to all. The wait begins.


----------



## timmyutah (Oct 30, 2006)

Aced afternoon. (I had all the references) and was suprised at how many water questions (channel, pipe) stuff for Transpo. Morning, I am just so-so. I got held up on two questions that i just couldnt convert day's into seconds or minutes..whatever the hell they were asking me for....screwed me..and by the end..i could have used an extra 30 minutes...

testmasters was worth it...had a couple (more than) on the test that were not exactly from the book, but a similar example in the book.

I am 75% sure I passed...and if i dont..im leaving this profession. 

Morning, will be the decider for me though...i counted all the questions in the afternoon, that i thought i got right for sure...and i had 28 before i even went back to do other ones, i knew would take more time...so hopefully, i get 30-33 in afternoon, with dumb luck, and guessing...(and of course...i could hve had the wrong answers because we all know the wrong answers show up too, if you miscalc..) But..i am pretty sure, i got 28. 

Morning....i probably only got 20 for sure..and hopefully...with dumb luck..i got a extra 3...so with 30+23, that passes me.... (but i know i missed 2 easy ones...i put saturated instead of buoyant..WTF!!! not thinking...and then..CPM is LONGEST not shortest...another WTF!!!..see what happens when you take a test!!!)

btw..i read all the questions in the morning, and did what they said in testmasters..label #1,#2 #3 regarding hardness..and as I went back an did the #1's..they turned into #2's!!! so for the afternoon..i was like..screw that. :whatever: .. and finished with time to spare...(20 minutes)....funny story...that tip sucked...sorry.

so this is me in dec....23 or so...when AZ results came last time...

:mail:

Later.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2006)

Timmy,

we sound like we had a very similiar experience with the transpo, and I feel about the same with the # correct in morning and afternoon, etc.

Checkin the mail everyday is going to be miserable.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think I made the cut on the FE. I am the sdrawkcab (backwards) guy :wtf:

I PASSED the PE Electrical Depth Last Year and thought that it was not too bad.

But the DAM FE (Plus 10 years out of school) ... I can't turn the corner. I studied my :ass: off. When I took it in April I thought I made it. Got results and it seemed that I was right there. So really buckled down &amp; study HARD for the October Exam.

But after the Morning session I was just lost the DAM probability &amp; Statistics is a mutha.

Plus I don't like that "most nearly" $HIT.

Now as for the job ... I won't even begin to wine about the $ potential. Once I get the license.

So from here on out ... until the results come I will just rayers:


----------



## whitley85 (Nov 1, 2006)

I walked out feeling good, but my confidence is fading fast. I finished both am and pm (pe civil/geotech) about 45 min early. That's with checking my answers. I totally guessed on 2 in the am and 5 in the pm. Everything else I answered with some confidence. I so needed a reference on deep foundations, it wasn't even funny. I think it's possible that I passed, but who knows. By the way, which way is up?


----------



## Max Power (Nov 1, 2006)

> I walked out feeling good, but my confidence is fading fast.


I took the civil/structural and I feel the exact same way. I walked out of there feeling pretty good about it, but now I'm starting to get really worried. There were maybe 5 or 6 that I completely guessed on... and another 5 or 6 that I guessed on but had a decent feeling about.

After thinking through some of the problems this weekend, I think I have come across at least 4 or 5 that I thought I had right during the exam, but now think I got wrong. I just wonder how many more of those there are that I can't remember.

It's going to be a long 2 and a half months. :suicide:


----------



## GCracker (Nov 1, 2006)

I am pretty sure I passed. But, like Max, I have found a few easy ones that I missed and could've nailed.

Oh well.....there's always next time! :brick:


----------



## jd_chi02 (Nov 1, 2006)

The more I think about the exam the more I feel like I FAILED. So I am convincing myself that I FAILED.


----------



## DrFranz (Nov 2, 2006)

well, I have a nice base of "feelings" before the exam so now we just have to wait until the results come in so we can calibrate the feelings/comfort level of self assessment and correlate it to actual hard COLD results.

Bring It On!!! ;guns;


----------

